# New Leaky D-D regulator



## itstricky11 (3 Jul 2008)

Evening all,
I just got my brand new D-D CO2 set home, eager to replace the lacking TetraTec Optimat on my Rio 125.

I have followed the included instructions, and when I got to the point of testing its gas-tightness, I found that it leaks quite a lot where the regulator meets the solenoid. The instructions say to open the master regulator until the manometer shows a pressure of 5 bar, but I noticed it hissing before I reached 2 bar. Bubble-checking revealed that it is on the regulator side of the solenoid spanner-bit (the right word escapes me) so I'm guessing the solenoid and nut are one unit. The manual states that anything which leaks needs to be loosened, re-PTFE taped and refitted and tested again, however as the regulator and solenoid came as one unit, should I do this? I have all the right spanners to do so, I just thought I better check first. I have taken the reg back off the cylinder until I'm happy its tight.

Or would it be better to give AquaEssentials (the venerable vendor) a call in the morning for their advice?

TIA,

Rich


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

D&D suck.. I went through a number of different replacements before going for a decent rig.. 

send it back and get a refund.


----------



## itstricky11 (3 Jul 2008)

Thanks Matt, I'll give them a call in the morning and arrange for it to go back.

Any chance of enlightening me as to what you have, so I can get it right next time?

TIA,

Rich


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

itstricky11 said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt, I'll give them a call in the morning and arrange for it to go back.
> 
> Any chance of enlightening me as to what you have, so I can get it right next time?
> 
> ...



I really struggled with the D&D stuff.. found it very poor build quality... eventually, after alot of messing about, I went for a seperate reg and a fire extinguiser, then bought a solenoid after a month or 2. On reflection, I probably would have been better off with the JBL kit to start with.. but hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## itstricky11 (3 Jul 2008)

JBL it is then. I *almost* bought one when I was in Swallow Aquatics (East Harling) on Saturday but resisted. I don't know what persuaded me to buy the D&D.

I'll be on the phone to AE tomorrow so I can get it back. Thanks for your advice Matt!

Rich


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Jul 2008)

itstricky11 said:
			
		

> JBL it is then. I *almost* bought one when I was in Swallow Aquatics (East Harling) on Saturday but resisted. I don't know what persuaded me to buy the D&D.
> 
> I'll be on the phone to AE tomorrow so I can get it back. Thanks for your advice Matt!
> 
> Rich




No probs.. just my opinion though.. I did regret it even trying the D&D stuff though. Once I knew what I was doing the choice was easy.. it annoys me that they put out this sub-standard stuff and confuse the good people in the hobby. Its not even that cheap either.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jul 2008)

opening to 5 bar sounds quite high to me!!!.

We tend to open to 1.5-2bar and then adjust the needle valve for the precision 'tuning in'.

The risk of leakage is a problem with solenoids being attached directly to the regulator which is why many of us scrwe the needle valve into the regulator and then connect the solenoid in-line!!.  Still works the same way and can be removed or added back without having to take the reg apart if you want  to use 24/7 or use the solenoid.

Andy


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Jul 2008)

5 bar.. blimey I missed taht in the first post.

most intermediary pressures are around the 1.25-1.75 bar level... 5 bar is huge! sounds like it might have blown its internal safety mechanisms.


----------



## itstricky11 (4 Jul 2008)

Looking at the instructions again, the increase to 5 bar is under the "testing for leaks" section. Essentially I guess they want to make sure that whatever pressure you throw at it, its not leaky.

I had a bit of a change of heart last night when I picked up my PFK and found that the D&D kit reviewed quite well, so I got my 14mm spanner out and gave the solenoid joint an extra 1/8 turn from where it was when it shipped. Opened the reg back up (it'll only hit 4 Bar on a new cylinder!) and not a sign of a hiss, and when brushed with soapy water, no explosion of bubbles, so its tight! I proceeded to test all joints, and none are leaking 

This leaky D&D led me to make a change of plans last night, and put the second CO2 kit I bought from Germany (Aquaristic.net own-brand set) on my existing Rio 125, and keep the D&D aside for my new 48" which I am planning to plant this weekend. I must say that I am very impressed with the kit from Aquaristic. For Â£120 delivered I got a proper dual manometer-reg, a 2KG refillable cylinder, solenoid, ceramic diffuser and 2M of CO2 hosing. The instructions (it being a "home grown" set) are in what I would call Germish, but my German is pretty good so I read the other side. For the first time ever I am seeing a regular stream of what I am guessing to be O2 bubbles off of the leaves of my Cryptocoryne beckettii.

The D&D is still going to go on my 48" when I plant it this weekend - I will drop an update of how things go! Also, I will try and do a full review of the Aquaristic kit when its been running a bit longer


----------



## itstricky11 (4 Jul 2008)

I'd just like to add that the operating instructions (post-setup) for the D&D say to operate it at 1 Bar, not 5 as the testing instructions do!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Jul 2008)

My D&D reg has been iffy ever since I got it. Is it normal for the amounts you set it to - to change sometimes?


----------

